# Frodo is a wimp



## Gnashar_the_orc

To put it bluntly, I don't like Frodo, not in the slightest. He seems to be way too much of a peacemaker in the trilogy and seems to me he is probably the 'wimp' of the Fellowship.


----------



## YayGollum

Yeah, he was the wimpiest. Merry and Pippin became heroes(mostly because of luck) and I guess some could say Sam did something in the books. You know, like that spider thing, but he is the most evillest character because he was evil to Gollum! Frodo was pretty stupid though, not letting Sam kill Gollum and then later not wanting to kill Saruman. Watch other people think we're wrong.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Yaygollum, I thought you LIKED Frodo because he was nice to Gollum even when no one else was!?! Man!! You're starting to confuse me!! 


Oh,yeah! One more thing! Frodo is not a WIMP!!! It isn't necessary to appear valiant on the outside. His hide was very true. He never even wanted to take his friends with him, because he didn't want to see them hurt!! You call THAT a WIMP!!!!


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

Nimawae, that is the very definition of a wimp! Frodo, be a man and stop acting like a big girl's blouse. Frodo is like: 'Oh please don't hurt me! Let's all cuddle the orcs and Sauron and run through the fields singing songs of happiness!' What a wimp!


----------



## EverEve

i dont think frodo was a wimp!!!! its easier to fight than to try and make peace!! also, frodo was being brave when he tried to keep his friends from coming witb him. he would have rather face the dangers alone, than put his friends in danger. thats a difficult thing to do.


----------



## Khamul

Frodo was and wasnt a wimp. The mental weight of the ring alone could explain the way he was acting. He saw so much evil with the ring and saw how much hate their was. And he definately didnt want to add to that. He got to the point in my opinion that he wanted to give up the ring and die. And have everything end, but he didnt and thats one thing many "heroes" wouldnt have done. But the change the ring did to him made him so weak that he couldnt protect himself in many cases. And on the Gollum matter Frodo prob remembered that Gollum would end up playing a part like Gandalf said. He was so tired that he couldnt play a physical part in the action. He was only the ring bearer.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

*I suppose you 're right Sting...*

Yes I agree that Frodo was just the ring-bearer and that's it but it kind of dissapointing that such an important characteristics has such a simple role in the story isn't it?


----------



## Lindir

If he hadn't been the peace-loving, wimpy hobbit he is, I think the Ring would have controlled him much earlier than it did. It was because he was without personal ambiton that he came as far as he did. And he wasn't the wimpy type to love his enemies, the ultimate object of destroying the Ring was the downfall of Sauron - the Super Enemy.


----------



## YayGollum

I'm not trying to confuse anybody. I was just agreeing with Gnashar because he has different ideas than most people. You have to admit, if you had to pick the biggest wimp out of the Fellowship it would be Frodo. Yes, he was nice to Gollum. sorry.


----------



## Lindir

Here are some of the really wimpy things Frodo does in the books:

Frodo attacking Barrow-wight, thereby saving his friends.
Frodo attacking Black rider at Weathertop.
Frodo attacking orc in Moria, thereby possibly saving Boromir's life.
And in Shelob's lair he does this wimpy thing:


> Then holding the star aloft and the bright sword advanced, Frodo, hobbit of the Shire, walked steadily down to meet the eyes.


----------



## Greenleaf

Well said Lindir. Come people think about it! He was not just the ring barer. It was more then just carrying around this ring that got heaver as he went.
Tolkien dopes hints all over the trilogy that being a ring bared was hard and that it did things to you. Just look at what Frodo is like after the ring is distorted. 
I think of all the characters Frodo it the one that most of us can relate to. I don't know about you guys, but in real life no one is all bravery and no fear. 
Tolkien wrote fantasy so most of the characters are ideals, but Frodo… he’s more realistic he fears what he has to do, but does it any ways. Courage, bravery IMHO is being scared of doing something but doing it any ways. And that’s what Frodo did. Ok maybe he wasn’t an Aragorn, but he was still a great brave hero.


----------



## Lantarion

I see what you mean, Gnashar, but I don't exactly agree (very persuasive argument, Lindir). First of all, Frodo cannot be called 'wimpy' for the singular reason that he bore the One Ring around his neck or in his pocket throughout the end of the Third Age, and only at the very brink of doom he was swayed at last. I don't really like him all that much either, because he was too serious most of the time and too sombre and thoughtful. He wasn't very relatable, and although he was a good 'small hero'- character he wasn't very personalized. People like Sam, Merry, Pippin, Boromir and Gandalf at least were very relatable and realistically 'human', so I think them to be better characters. 
And it was vital to the story that he was peaceful and 'wimpy' as you say, because he represents the rational, peaceful and negotiative way out of tricky situations. The other characters, eg. Boromir and Aragorn, do not care much for the lives of Orcs and slay them left and right. Frodo only killed, or tried to kill, when both his companions' and his own life was in danger. He was a very moral character, and sort of a role model for us all. Except we should be a bit more jolly; he was one nasty sourpuss.


----------



## Glory

I don't mean to offend you but someone told me that the things that we hate about others are ours own defects.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

*Wow wow!*

Wow hold on a minute Glory! I never said that I hated Frodo! It's just that there is something about him that really gets on my nerves! It is probably his neutral attitude towards things. Frodo seems to have no personality. I mean, I love Orcs because they are down-right nasty! I also like Dwarves as they are stubborn folk with a real strong character! Besides, I am sure you would agree that Frodo's character is quite different from all the other Hobbits.

YayGollum: Yeah you 're right, people think we 're wrong!


----------



## Atticus

"So.....pick on the individual. The loner must pay!!!! KILL HIM, HE HAS NO INTEREST IN THE WRESTLING OR THE FOOTBALL!"

That is what you all sound like.


----------



## Glory

*Re: Wow wow!*



> _Originally posted by Gnashar_the_orc _
> *Wow hold on a minute Glory! I never said that I hated Frodo! It's just that there is something about him that really gets on my nerves! It is probably his neutral attitude towards things. Frodo seems to have no personality. I mean, I love Orcs because they are down-right nasty! I also like Dwarves as they are stubborn folk with a real strong character! Besides, I am sure you would agree that Frodo's character is quite different from all the other Hobbits. *


well he probalbly acted different....and of course he wasn't like the others hobbits!!! how could be he? remeber that he growed up with bilbo and who knows how he was raised....besides he was the one who carries the ring.


----------



## daisy

Uh, at first I thought this thread was a joke - huh squeeky? but you are serious so I will try to give a serious answer.

Frodo is, i believe, the everyman character, the fifth business kind-of guy ( nobody who is a stranger to Robertson Davies will know what that means) - he is not meant to be flashy or distracting because everything around him takes care of that.
In terns of heroism, i think you need to look at what Frodo went through and how he suffered. He may have physically lived but he sacrificed his life for others. 
1. Agrees to leave the Shire and go to Bree.
2. Flees the Nazgul and lives.
3. Is stabbed by a nazgul and almost dies - a wound that would affect him for the rest of his life.
4. Decides to be the ring bearer into Mordor.
5. Fights off his beloved Bilbo, who makes a grab for the ring.
6. Fights off Boromoir.
7. Decides to go alone to Mordor.
8. Makes it!
9. Is attacked by a huge spider.
10. Is taken captive by orcs
11. Gets away.
12. Fights with Gollum
Falters....
13. Loses his finger.
14. Stumbles back home.
15. Liberates the Shire.

Did I miss anything? I find Frodo to be by far the bravest character in LOTR.


----------



## Glory

> _Originally posted by daisy _
> *Uh, at first I thought this thread was a joke - huh squeeky? but you are serious so I will try to give a serious answer.
> 
> Frodo is, i believe, the everyman character, the fifth business kind-of guy ( nobody who is a stranger to Robertson Davies will know what that means) - he is not meant to be flashy or distracting because everything around him takes care of that.
> In terns of heroism, i think you need to look at what Frodo went through and how he suffered. He may have physically lived but he sacrificed his life for others.
> 1. Agrees to leave the Shire and go to Bree.
> 2. Flees the Nazgul and lives.
> 3. Is stabbed by a nazgul and almost dies - a wound that would affect him for the rest of his life.
> 4. Decides to be the ring bearer into Mordor.
> 5. Fights off his beloved Bilbo, who makes a grab for the ring.
> 6. Fights off Boromoir.
> 7. Decides to go alone to Mordor.
> 8. Makes it!
> 9. Is attacked by a huge spider.
> 10. Is taken captive by orcs
> 11. Gets away.
> 12. Fights with Gollum
> Falters....
> 13. Loses his finger.
> 14. Stumbles back home.
> 15. Liberates the Shire.
> 
> Did I miss anything? I find Frodo to be by far the bravest character in LOTR. *


 
I am totally agree with you!!!!


----------



## Anarchist

Gnashar_the_orc your nickname really fits you. 
OK just kidding. I respect your false opinion . I believe it needs a lot of guts to be hurt by a Nazgul blade, watching them getting near him and standing up saying these words


> 'By Elbereth and Luthien the fair' said Frodo with a last efford, lifting up his sword 'you shall have neither the ring nor me!'


Man that was really heroic. 
As for not killing Saruman and Gollum it takes a lot of bravery and heroism to defeat your enemies, having them in your mercy and sparing thir lives. Of course I wouldn't.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

*No Glory and Anarchist you are wrong!*

Glory: What you state there is true but Frodo had to go through all these events because he HAD to! He didn't have a choice. That doesn't make him brave just very unlucky! I would consider Legolas, Aragorn and Gimli to be brave as they chose to go and rescue Merry and Pippin! Frodo would probably have wimped out.
Anarchist: If somebody stabbed me with a blade will that make me brave? What the...


----------



## Glory

no he wouldn't he was brave because he could step back at rivendell and stay there with bilbo letting the others take care of the ring...but he didn't he chose to continue now tell me if he was a wimp....he knew that he probalbly couldn't get back to the shire would you like to let your house your family and most of your friends just to destroy a ring? think about it frodo didn't have to...he just chose to.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

*An Orc-killer?!*

Glory: I couldn't help noticing that in your profile you state that you are an ORC-KILLER! Argh! Now I dont like Elves at all!  As far as your reply is concerned, so you agree that Frodo didn't have a choice about those 15 points you made earlier! (apart from point 1.) Honestly now dont tell me that you really like Frodo! Come on!


----------



## daisy

Gnasher, where do you get the idea Frodo had no choice? This whole thing is about how he made the choice because he was the only one who could succeed - , you know, destiny.

Nothing would have happened to him if he had left the Council of Elrond and run all the way home, unless of course you count the fact that the whole world would have been destroyed by Sauron...

He was in no way forced by anyone - he did those things of his own free will and therein lies his bravery...

i think you're just trying to stir up trouble little orclet!


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

Orclet? Orclet? ORCLET?
You probably haven't heard of Gnashar the Plague, the Plague of Middle-Earth, the supreme Orc Warlord, the orc only spoken of in whispers, he is 9 feet tall and carries a brutal axe! The one that commands the 20,000 strong horde! So there!


----------



## daisy

Sorry pumpkin!
Does Gnasherkins need his blankie??


----------



## Glory

*Re: An Orc-killer?!*

yes I do kill orcs but I should be specific I only kill them when they attack me ((wich usually happpens a lot)) wait!!! I am not an elf!!!! yes, I spend many time with them and I have lived on rivendell but I am a human.....and about the others points I would have to discuss one by one and decide in wich ones he had a choice and wich ones he didn't....and whats wrong if I like frodo?...

like: 
4. Decides to be the ring bearer into Mordor. 
here he had choice and he chossed to be the ring bearer instead of stay in rivendell
5. Fights off his beloved Bilbo, who makes a grab for the ring. 
well what kind of person would like to do that but still will do it... I wouldn't like to fight with my relatives here he had choice too.
7. Decides to go alone to Mordor. 
he DECIDES again here he had choice....
8. Makes it! 
he could quit in any part of the way but he didn't a wimp wouldn't do that....
15. Liberates the Shire. 
now he could decited to left them... but he helped them again he had choice.....


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, you people can find a bunch of little things that Frodo did that might be considered brave or just what anyone would do with that kind of bad luck, but he was the wimpiest of all in the Fellowship. Am I right?


----------



## Glory

No you are not right


----------



## Greenleaf

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Sure, you people can find a bunch of little things that Frodo did that might be considered brave or just what anyone would do with that kind of bad luck, but he was the wimpiest of all in the Fellowship. Am I right? *



If Frodo was so wimpy then what do _you_ call bravery? I would love to hear your definition. Yes he was no Aragorn but he was also no human, he was a _hobbit _ that just _happened_ to save middle earth.


----------



## Glory

yes I would like to hear what do you have to say.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

OH, PLEASE DON'T SAY THAT FRODO SAVED MIDDLE EARTH!!!!!!!! You do not understand what you are doing!!! Now you are going to get Yaygollum started on how GOLLUM was the hero of Middle Earth, and how his sacrifice saved the world from doom!!!!!!! PLEASE!!! I HAVE BEEN THROUGH THIS ENOUGH!!!!!

Besides, I'm not sure that you WANT to know his definition of bravery! Its probably something really weird!!!!!


----------



## daisy

Sorry, but if I had to crown a Fellowship King of Wimpiness it would have to be Pippin!!
Boromir was very brave at the end when fighting to save the Hobbits.
Aragorn - well, future king, Strider etc. etc.
Gandalf - wizard extraordinaire - Balrog fighter.
Legolas - fabulous bowman.
Merry - helped kill Nazgul lord.
Sam - fought off orcs - rescued Frodo plus fifty other examples.
Frodo - carried ring into Mordor plus fifty other examples.

Excuse me, but what did Pippin do again? Oh yeah, screwed up at every turn! Except for throwing that elf pin away so that Aragorn knew they were on the right track but a minor minor event.


----------



## EverEve

daisy has a good point, but i think the fact that all of the fellowship stayed with what they were doing, makes them all brave.

aragorn, legolas, and gimli: kept on trying to save merry adn pip, and protect gondor

merry, and pip: kept trying to help the ents at isengard, tried to liberate the shire, and protect gondor

sam and frodo: kept trying to get the ring to mount doom

gandalf: helped save gondor, and pretty much everyone

i mean come one all of the fellowship (or the remaining people) could have just quit at any point, but none of them did


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

Frodo is the bravest of them all. Not killing saruman, gollum, thugs, that doesn't measure courage.Look what he did. Remember how cut pip got when the thug had a go at frodo. Also bragging and telling everyone what you did that isn't courage either.


----------



## YayGollum

Bravery-noun thingy, means stupidly laying down your life for anyone other than yourself, putting yourself in unneccessary danger when you could just stay in a cave somewhere on your own private island with lots of seafood, standing up for what's right(I guess), and there are a bunch of other weird definitions other people have for it, but that stuff comes from The Official Dictionary of YayGollum. Happy? 
No, I don't think I'll go into a rant, I'm sure these people are smart enough to already know that he is the greatest character.


----------



## Goro Shimura

Hi guys... thought this link was pertinent to this discussion....


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Bravery-noun thingy, means stupidly laying down your life for anyone other than yourself, putting yourself in unneccessary danger when you could just stay in a cave somewhere on your own private island with lots of seafood, standing up for what's right(I guess), and there are a bunch of other weird definitions other people have for it, but that stuff comes from The Official Dictionary of YayGollum. Happy?
> No, I don't think I'll go into a rant, I'm sure these people are smart enough to already know that he is the greatest character. *




He only did that because of the ring. He would have done that if he never hads the ring. It was the ring not him.


----------



## YayGollum

Are you trying to tell me that the Ring was the hero? It sacrificed itself for the good of Middle Earth!?! I don't think so. Gollum threw himself off. Yay Gollum! Don't dissapoint me, I want to think of you people as smart.


----------



## chrysophalax

Gollum did most assuredly NOT throw himself off into Sammath Naur!
As all right-thinking peoples know,in his elation at re-capturing
the Ring,it realized it was back in Gollum's company and,quickly
summing things up ,it decided suicide was better than a few hundred
more years locked in a cave with someone that obsessed. 
 *toothy dragon grin*


----------



## legoman

OK I have to say, I think wimp is the wrong word, he was just the most boring character in the book, everyone else has interesting bits but his bits tended to be dull and done with a lets just get it over with sort of attitude, as for arguing that he is brave cos he didn't kill Saruman: think about it, none of the main characters did, it was wormtongue, so I'm afraid its cheating to play that card. Nad the ring thing, that ring didn't want to go in the crack, it wanted Sauron, in mordor, and it got all the way to him, its just that he wasn't good enough to get it.
But also Gollem, no suicide involved, the dude slipped, come on, this isn't about him, its about the fact that Frodo is by far the most miserable and boring character in the books.


----------



## Goro Shimura

I think you are confusing boredom with depth.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

HEAR,HEAR!!!!!


----------



## daisy

Legoman, I suggest you read the book again, because you seem to have missed about 1,000 pages...


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Again I say: HEAR, HEAR!!!!!


----------



## legoman

Sorry dudes, thats just my opinion, I happen to think he's dull.
You can think what you like but, he has nothing on any other character, even the nazgul interest me more. In fact they're quite cool.But old fro, nah, he falls over too much.


----------



## baraka

*Courage*

I think that the fact that Frodo took the ring to Mount Doom, automatically defines Frodo as a non-wimp.

When he didn´t wanted Curumo killed, i think that it showed a great transformation that he took in his quest to do the right thing. Of all the hobbits who left with him, he obviously was the most changed by his quest.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Maybe I'm crazy, but I think those in support of Frodo need to come up with new and creative arguments! We don't seem to be getting anywhere!


----------



## baraka

> Maybe I'm crazy, but I think those in support of Frodo need to come up with new and creative arguments!



I think that you have to look at Frodo in a way that he was a rich, important hobbit, who lived a very confortable life and then he had to gave up so many of his conforts and fight against his fears to do a very difficult and terrifing act (Go to the very home of Sauron), leaving the fellowship for their own good(Except Sam). And with everything that happened he turned into the most wise hobbit to ever lived.

I just don´t grasp why would anyone called him a wimp.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

HMMMM....that was better...but we still need to work on persuasive skills!


----------



## baraka

*Meaning*

wimp

n : a person who lacks confidence, is irresolute and wishy-washy [syn: chicken, crybaby] 
Source: WordNet ® 1.6, © 1997 Princeton University

If you think that Frodo is a person who lacks confidence and is irresolute, then he is a wimp.

I personally think that he is very brave.


----------



## Goldberry344

I am for and against Frodo. I mean, ya the ring is really powerful, but why does he keep putting it on in FOTR?? and he was sure of his quest until he gets there. but even getting there was brave. I personally think that Sam was WAY more courageous.


----------



## baraka

> I personally think that Sam was WAY more courageous.



For me, the fact that Frodo (who was a rich hobbit, with his servant) decided to give it all up in order to go to Rivendell and then to Mordor is a feat of courage.

If they have given Sam the same choice would he have done what Frodo did? Certainly Sam is very courageous, but i think is more the love he feels for Frodo than anything else.

Frodo shows his courage not in a physical way (fighting), but with the constant burden of the ring and the way he puts his friedns always ahead of him. He could have gone with others members of the company to Mordor but he chose to do it alone because he felt that that was the right thing to do. He followed his convictions to the last.


----------



## Greenleaf

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *
> 
> For me, the fact that Frodo (who was a rich hobbit, with his servant) decided to give it all up in order to go to Rivendell and then to Mordor is a feat of courage.
> 
> If they have given Sam the same choice would he have done what Frodo did? Certainly Sam is very courageous, but i think is more the love he feels for Frodo than anything else.
> 
> Frodo shows his courage not in a physical way (fighting), but with the constant burden of the ring and the way he puts his friedns always ahead of him. He could have gone with others members of the company to Mordor but he chose to do it alone because he felt that that was the right thing to do. He followed his convictions to the last. *



I  think you hit it on the nail.


----------



## legoman

I have to agree with you actually. That's some very good points.
It just made him a bit of a less exciting character I suppose.(well in my eyes anyway)


----------



## Greenleaf

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *I have to agree with you actually. That's some very good points.
> It just made him a bit of a less exciting character I suppose.(well in my eyes anyway) *



Yeah, but, was he supposed to be exciting?


----------



## baraka

> I think you hit it on the nail.



Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Anarchist

I don't think Frodo is a wimp but giving up everything he had in hte Shire is not an argument since he knew that he was in danger. Tolkien didn't make Frodo "exciting" from your view. Maybe through this character, he wanted to teach us how to think about our actions and what their point is and their consequenses. He wanted us to teach how to face hatred with love and understanding. How to beat evil without bloodshed. Frodo was a sorrowful character since he was never able to forget the fears he had faced and the wounds he took. He is a brave hobbit for God's sake!


----------



## YayGollum

Has Gnashar abanded us? He could have helped out at the Gollum RPG. Since the only people who are posting here anymore are Frodo-lovers, I think I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Greenleaf

> _Originally posted by Anarchist _
> *I don't think Frodo is a wimp but giving up everything he had in hte Shire is not an argument since he knew that he was in danger. Tolkien didn't make Frodo "exciting" from your view. Maybe through this character, he wanted to teach us how to think about our actions and what their point is and their consequenses. He wanted us to teach how to face hatred with love and understanding. How to beat evil without bloodshed. Frodo was a sorrowful character since he was never able to forget the fears he had faced and the wounds he took. He is a brave hobbit for God's sake! *



I think maybe Tolkien was trying to portray (or maybe we can just take this from the book), that your actions have consequences. People say that, but normally it is with a negative cogitation. Even when you do the right thing there is a consequence. Maybe also you could take the idea that fighting evil is not pretty. It never leaves you the same, Frodo gives us a less glorified view of what happened in ME. And yes Frodo was brave.


----------



## baraka

> but giving up everything he had in hte Shire is not an argument since he knew that he was in danger


You are right, he didn´t gave up everything, but he sold Bag End (which I think was "precious" to him.)
I think you can say that he could find a way to keep Bag End, but he tought that it was better that way.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Oh, this is WONDERFUL!!! We are now using LOGIC to argue our points!!!! Very intelligent people on this forum!!!!


----------



## baraka

> We are now using LOGIC to argue our points



Thank you, if you were referring to me. 
Although some people think that my posts are "ILOGIC"


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Yes, Baraka! You are one of those that has been using logic, and who said that you have been illogical!?


----------



## baraka

It was in one of those movie threads, but the matter has been closed.


----------



## arisen pheonix

frodo may have not done much physically but think of the strain on the mind and soul that eventually took toll on the body i mean if you had to constantly think about keeping the ring from sauron and all that you would get tired too i believe he is more action in the beginning and latter on learned the value of thinking before taking action


----------



## elvish-queen

*THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU SAY!*

Frodo a wimp????
Yeah, right, all you enemy loving people are the same 
No, seriously, if Sam had killed Gollum Sauron would have prob'ly got the ring and killed us all!! he acted bravely to leave everyone behind and try to go by himself. 
so now you know!


----------



## legoman

boring boring boring boring boring.






boring.
so there. Why would anyone make a character that wasn't exctiting, it no sense makes.


----------



## baraka

> boring boring boring boring boring.


All of the hobbits, he is definitely the most boring, but also the most noble and wise!


----------



## EverEve

> frodo may have not done much physically but think of the strain on the mind and soul that eventually took toll on the body i mean if you had to constantly think about keeping the ring from sauron and all that you would get tired too i believe he is more action in the beginning and latter on learned the value of thinking before taking action



that is a great point....i mean come on people, how many of the others in the fellowship can you see carrying the ring all that way? aragorn was to busy trying to become king, legolas might have been able to do it but ya never know, merry or pippin...(i dont think i need to say anything for that one) gimli would most likely try to use it for the dwarves or somethin sam, only went with frodo because of his devotion to his master, we all know what boromir would have done, and gandalf didnt want the ring for fear of what it may do through him.....so frodo was really the only logical choice there so to speak, IMHO


----------



## Anarchist

Gnashar has reatreated and was overwhelmed by the mighty armies of nobleness. Seriously I think it is quite clear that the chapter "Frodo is a wimp" has closed. The ones who really think that he was a wimp just keep repeating the same things not willing to hear our arguments. Maybe I don't admire Frodo as much as the other Hobbits such as master Samwise. But if you read LOTR carefully you will understand how brave he was going on keeping the ring and not throwing it in a deep lake to be forgotten for a long time. He could indeed do this and then he would live freely until he died because it would take some time for the One to return again. He could spare himself from his terrible dread and leave it to the next generations. Piece of cake. But still he was brave enough to finish the job almost by himself (hey he could not just get ried of his beloved Sam that easily !). Now if someone wants to go on with this issue then he will have to taste my steel!!!!!!!


----------



## Aredhel

Someone mentioned before that Legolas might have been able to carry the Ring, but I wouldn't have been to stand seeing one of the Elvenkind, who are so peaceful at times, fall under the burden of that Ring. And if Legolas could take it, if he wanted to, he wouldn't have!


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc

ELVISH QUEEN: Enemy-loving types? There are more than just me?! Where are you all?! Hail Melkor! We are your servants for eternity!


----------



## Tao

Frodo is *not* a wimp. To go on the quest alone makes him braver than 'wimp' status. Also, leaving his friends behind so they weren't in danger was a very noble thing to do. In the movie, they show him as more of a wimp than he really is. Also, if you think about the troubles he must've had to face with the ring (he was in fact the Ringbearer), it must have been almost overwhelming for the small hobbit. 

Comparatively speaking, Frodo might be a wimp, but he is after all only a hobbit, and has never gone on an adventure before. Remember Bilbo? AND THINK ABOUT GOLLUM! Gollum is a cool character, but when danger is about, he breaks down and mutters to himself while hiding in a corner. However, he is a good fighter, and uses stealth very wisely. 


Frodo is not a wimp.


----------



## EverEve

when i said that legolas could have carried the ring, all i meant was that of everyone in the fellowship, he is the only other one i could see carrying it. i realize that it is most likely that he wouldnt, but if frodo hadnt carried it, who else do you see carrying it besides legolas?


----------



## elvish-queen

*GNASHAR:*

gnashar, you don't have to look past yaygollum.... and you can find him almost everywhere, look in the gollum fan club thing 
really, that hurt, to help the enemy, us good-to-do-elves, really! 
have fun gnashar!


----------



## mangy333

Omg frodo is such a wimp. Every single combat instance he’s always cowering back, dropping sting and that girlish yell oh man. Annoyingly wimpy imo. I mean he gets outsmarted by a cave troll haha yeah I get it, the pull of sauron, the stab wound from the morgul blade and all that. I would have much rather seen Bilbo taking the ring to Mordor


----------



## Elthir

Welcome mangy333... I certainly don't want to deter you from posting, but this forum, "The Hall of Fire" is, I think, book based rather than film based.

And I'm guessing JRRT never described Frodo with a "girlish yell", for instance


----------

